# FYI Cervelo Soloist Seatpost weights



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Just got a single position soloist carbon seat post (won it on ebay). The weights are as follows:

Cervelo Carbon Small Single position seat post mass = 171.5 g
Cervelo Aluminum Med Dual position seat post mass = 358.7 g

both seat posts measured with all fasteners and clamps required for use. Further no matter what you need to have 65mm of the seatpost in the seat tube. 

My weight weenie self is so happy... I just saved 187.2 grams... That's ridiculous!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Just got a single position soloist carbon seat post (won it on ebay). The weights are as follows:
> 
> Cervelo Carbon Small Single position seat post mass = 171.5 g
> Cervelo Aluminum Med Dual position seat post mass = 358.7 g
> ...



any one know of a good place online to get this seatpost.. i think cervelo.com is sold out... if not i have to keep hunting ebay! eeekkkk!


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

you suckkkkkkkkk...any ideas how much the two-position carbon one weighs?

my aluminum one developed a crack and cervelo replaced it with a carbon one, so it was free but even still. I've been searching for a one position seatpost forever, and begging all my dealer friends to hook me up with no luck

love my bike, HATE the swivel post


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

hrm... I read on a forum (not sure which one, I frequent the weightweenies.starbike.com, cervelo forums alot). 

Someone posted about a week ago that a place called RA cycles (http://www.racycles.com/) a big high end bike shop in New York (Brooklyn) can get you one for 150 USD. I've been to that store before when I was in New York for Buisness. I only bought a helmet there so I can't vouch on how good they are etc etc...

I paid 128 USD on Ebay. It took like 18 bids with less than 10 mins to win the darn thing. Cervelo does not sell it on their website. Gerald at Cervelo also said they don't sell the Wolf SL fork, but I've seen the Wolf SL fork listed on competitive cyclist and at a tri site. So maybe Competitive cyclist (they advertise here on roadbikereview) can get you one. 

Good Luck. Remember 65 mm min insertion!


----------

